# Irish Peacekeepers injured in blast



## eroo (Jan 8, 2008)

> Two Irish soldiers on UN peacekeeping duty have been wounded in a roadside bomb blast in southern Lebanon.
> 
> The blast smashed the windows of a white UN four-wheel drive vehicle in the area of Rmaileh village, 35km south of Beirut and not far from the Ain al-Hilweh Palestinian refugee camp.
> 
> ...


http://www.rte.ie/news/2008/0108/lebanon.html


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 8, 2008)

I read about this earlier today but they hadn't released the nationalities at that time.  I wish them both a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 8, 2008)

same same speedy recovery. best of luck guys...

The 'Hard Car' business is booming....no end in sight......


----------



## car (Jan 8, 2008)

Speedy recovery, lads!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear Eroo, Hope they get well soon.


----------



## pardus (Jan 8, 2008)

Hope it wasn't too serious, get well soon.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 8, 2008)

Speedy recovery to both!


----------



## 0699 (Jan 9, 2008)

Speedy recovery guys.


----------



## tova (Jan 9, 2008)

Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 9, 2008)

> Italian UN military experts look for evidence at scene of yesterday's roadside blast which targetted a UN convoy in the Lebanese coastal town of Rmeileh, south of Beirut, 09 January 2008. Two soldiers, RSM McCormack and CS Williams serving with the UN contingent in Lebanon were injured in the roadside blast. Two Irish military officers serving with the UN contingent in Lebanon were wounded the bombing which targeted their vehicle 08 January. Tuesday's attack marked the third such attack against the UN Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL) since the force was boosted to more than 13,000 soldiers after the 2006 war between Israel and Lebanese militant group Hezbollah. AFP PHOTO/MAHMOUD ZAYYAT (Photo credit should read MAHMOUD ZAYAT/AFP/***** Images)


----------



## eroo (Jan 9, 2008)

Regimental Sergeant Major (RSM) John McCormick , Company Sergeant (C/S) David Williams respectively


----------

